# [EVDL] Anyone Taken Legal Action Against Electro Automotive?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Contact the Santa Cruz DA and file a SC case against them. Chances of
collecting are very slim as they are imbedded in a lot of law suits with the
county for their business practices. By the way, their was a couple of
warnings about these people a couple of years ago on this and other forums.
People tend to buy trying to save a $$ and get caught by scammers like in
Washington. There are a couple more out there right now sucking them in for
the kill. People fall for it to save a $.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Anyone-Taken-Legal-Action-Against-Electro-Automotive-tp4615539p4615778.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My impression is that there is little to gain from legal
action for the simple fact that there is no money.
For as far as I know, they still hold conversion workshops
for the simple reason that they get some income from that
so they can survive, but there is no money to get the
supplies that would get unshipped orders fulfilled. 
Note that this is all hearsay - I have not seen their
books or visited their property, but the reports that
I got were pretty consistent.

In fact, it would probably be possible if you have a 
conversion project that you need help on, to bring in
EA and pay them for their work - that would mean that
they may be able to start funding their business again.
Note that this is not an endorsement, just a creative way
to allow EA to get their business running again without
upfront investment in supplies - their time and knowledge
can be put to use by bringing them over to work on your
project and this could help EA to cross the bridge and
become solvent again - I don't know how bad their situation
is, so use your own judgement and do your due diligence.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cruisin
Sent: Monday, May 07, 2012 1:55 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone Taken Legal Action Against Electro
Automotive?

Contact the Santa Cruz DA and file a SC case against them. Chances of
collecting are very slim as they are imbedded in a lot of law suits with
the county for their business practices. By the way, their was a couple
of warnings about these people a couple of years ago on this and other
forums.
People tend to buy trying to save a $$ and get caught by scammers like
in Washington. There are a couple more out there right now sucking them
in for the kill. People fall for it to save a $.

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Anyone-Take
n-Legal-Action-Against-Electro-Automotive-tp4615539p4615778.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 7 May 2012 at 13:55, Cruisin wrote:
> 
> > People tend to buy trying to save a $$ and get caught by scammers
> > like in Washington.
> ...


----------

